
Show HN: PLANNIVERSARY Make gift lists, get reminded for birthdays/anniversaries - ninjaPixel
https://www.planniversary.com/
======
ninjaPixel
My wife wanted an app to list birthdays and anniversaries. I wanted an app
that would keep track of the gift ideas I had for people and to get reminders
of these ideas as the birthday rolled-up. And that's how Planniversary was
born!

